# Problems with latest security patches



## KernelPanic (May 5, 2016)

It looks like the patch level issue discussed in a previous thread (https://forums.freebsd.org/threads/56060/) has not been fixed.

10.3-RELEASE-p2 has been announced to fix openssl, libc, zfs and ipi but when I run `freebsd-update fetch` I get the following:


```
root@scrubbed:~ # freebsd-update fetch
src component not installed, skipped
Looking up update.FreeBSD.org mirrors... 4 mirrors found.
Fetching metadata signature for 10.3-RELEASE from update5.freebsd.org... done.
Fetching metadata index... done.
Inspecting system... done.
Preparing to download files... done.

No updates needed to update system to 10.3-RELEASE-p0.
```


```
root@scrubbed:~ # freebsd-version -ku
10.3-RELEASE
10.3-RELEASE-p1
```


----------



## FBSD55402 (May 5, 2016)

I've got the same problem across some 20 systems running 10.1, 10.2, 10.3.

Oddly enough, my single system running i386 updated fine. The rest, amd64, exhibit this problem.


----------



## MichaelL (May 5, 2016)

It looks like a PR had been raised PR 209147.


----------



## gkontos (May 5, 2016)

Same here.


----------



## cpm@ (May 6, 2016)

It was fixed 

https://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-security/2016-May/008939.html


----------



## Roger Eddins (May 6, 2016)

Thanks for the confirmation on the previous post.  For some reason, I'm getting the same failure when trying to upgrade to 9.3-RELEASE-p41 amd64.  Currently sitting on 9.3-RELEASE-p39 amd64 hoping to apply a binary to keep it simple across our servers.  I'm assuming the binaries are there for 9.3-RELEASE based on the above confirmation but I may be missing something.  Just doing the normal upgrade command (freebsd-update -r 9.3-RELEASE-p41 upgrade).  We will move to 10.1 before EOL on this release version but curious if others are seeing the same problem.  Thanks for any clues or breadcrumbs.


----------



## weldong (May 6, 2016)

I am trying to compile the current RELENG of 10.3 (#299175), using:

```
FreeBSD agera1.excelsus.com 10.2-RELEASE-p14 FreeBSD 10.2-RELEASE-p14 #4 r297005: Sat Mar 19 13:47:12 CDT 2016     root@agera1.excelsus.com:/usr/obj/usr/src/10.2/sys/AGERA1  amd64
```

I am getting this, is there a problem with the current build?


```
sh /usr/src/10.3/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel  -m 444 e.tmac doc.tmac mdoc.local /usr/obj/usr/src/10.3/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac
sh /usr/src/10.3/tools/install.sh -o root -g wheel  -m 444 doc-common doc-ditroff doc-nroff doc-syms fr.ISO8859-1 ru.KOI8-R /usr/obj/usr/src/10.3/tmp/legacy/usr/share/tmac/mdoc

===> gnu/usr.bin/dtc (obj,depend,all,install)
/usr/obj/usr/src/10.3/tmp/usr/src/10.3/gnu/usr.bin/dtc created for /usr/src/10.3/gnu/usr.bin/dtc

make[3]: don't know how to make fdt.c. Stop

make[3]: stopped in /usr/src/10.3/gnu/usr.bin/dtc
*** Error code 2
Stop.

make[2]: stopped in /usr/src/10.3
*** Error code 1
Stop.

make[1]: stopped in /usr/src/10.3
*** Error code 1
Stop.

make: stopped in /usr/src/10.3
```


```
root@agera1:/usr/src/10.3 # svn up
Updating '.':
At revision 299175.
```


----------

